# Has anyone hired a motorhome in Australia?



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi

We are off to Australia shortly for a few weeks and our travels will include about two weeks driving along the coast from Adelaide to Melbourne to Sydney. We are undecided whether to hire a car and stay in hotels or hire a motorhome. I have no worries about the driving or usage of a motorhome but am unsure about availability of campsites, wild camping opportunities and whether we will find ourselves restricted in any ways if we hire a motorhome.

Any advice or tips gratefully received.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Why not send a PM to member Rudi Schmidt (username RWS4711), who lives in Australia and imported a UK motorhome after a couple of years touring Europe in it.

He lives in Brisbane, but should be able to answer your questions though.

Colin


----------



## RobD (Feb 25, 2012)

We did it 12 years ago but it may be slightly different now.

After a couple of weeks Car rental and Motels/B & B etc, South of Sydney, we flew up to Brisbane and rented a Motorhome from Maui-Rentals then drove up to Cairns where we left it at their depot there avoiding the 2000 mile return trip. 

It was August (their winter but as warm as our summer) and we had no need to pre book campsites. They were widely available and not over busy. There were plenty places to wild camp but we never did any because exchange rates were good and campsites were cheap and clean. We much preferred the motorhome leg of our trip than the car rental one.

Australia is a vast country and it will take a long time to drive between towns. There is only bush and wilderness between towns unlike this country where often, one merges with another. So make sure you're well stocked with food, water and fuel. 

Another word of advice, watch your speed. You can be 200 miles from civilisation in the middle of nowhere but you WILL pass a police car with a speed gun. They are very keen. 

Enjoy your trip. 

Bob.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

RobD said:


> . . ."Another word of advice, watch your speed. You can be 200 miles from civilisation in the middle of nowhere but you WILL pass a police car with a speed gun. They are very keen"
> Bob.


I second that . . In a one horse (or should that be Kangaroo) town, I was done for speeding, cost me 175Aus dollars but I swear I was just under the limit - the fuzz thought different :roll:

Why not consider joining the 'Youth Hostal Association" here in UK & getting the affiliation to the Australian YHA -
https://www.hihostels.com/info/membership
they have some really decent comfortable hostels all along the coast & in towns & cities -in fact if your going to Sydney you MUST make a reservation at this hostel, absolutely fantastic views (which the hotel just down the road charges twice the price).
http://www.yha.com.au/hostels/nsw/sydney-surrounds/sydney-harbour/

4minutes walk down to the harbour & opera house -fantastic !
Ps/ don't bother going to Bondi beach . . I've seen better waves in Cornwall !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Emailed my Aussie daughter for you. She lives in Melbourne and hired a motorhome a couple of years ago.
Here is her reply.
There are literally hundreds of campsites along these coasts both commercial and bushland (I believe those might be the 'wild' campsites 😀)...the scenery along these routes is absolutely breathtaking - sssh...don't tell everyone! The fresh produce especially fish/seafood will be some of the best you'll find in the world. The crayfish in South Australia (Robe or Beachport) is a must...purchase straight from the factory door.

Plenty of MH hire companies...Apollo is one of the biggest & you see many of them. Website has info on some campsites etc

http://www.apollocamper.com

http://www.australiancampsites.com.au


----------



## DonMacleod (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

in 2005 we hired a van from Syndney and drove round the south east corner to Melbourne and Adelaide and then back to Syndney. Plenty campsites and camping opportunities. My only tip is to remember that distances are large - do keep an eye on fuel levels and remember that the next fuel point may be a long ways off! Have a great time..!

Don


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Two years ago we did Cairns to Brisbane and then Sydney to Melbourne with a plane hop in between.

When we planned it we actually decided to do car + motels, campsite rooms etc rather hire a Camper. Better fuel consumption, overall cheaper and concerns about campsite facilities because of the distance we were covering and that to visit Fraser Island and the Whitsundays we would be leaving the camper on site for a day or two whilst we were elsewhere.

We found that some of the places we stayed had some cooking facilities and we generally found somewheree to stay quite easily. Meals out were expensive ( altho I think the exchange is a bit better now ) and in many towns the RSI clubs were open to tourist and had good value meals etc ( equivalent British Legion ).

There would have been more places to stop in a Camper than our initial enquiries suggested, but it was along way to drive and easier in a car depending on the time you have available.

have a great time alan


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hire yourself a Wicked Camper,

:lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi try this link 
http://www.motorhomerepublic.com/
we did it 2 years ago in December went from sydney - melbourne via coast and back up to sydney in land via wagga wagga- used mixture of campsites and wild camping - sometimes u can park at the rsi or fishing clubs - just buy a meal or a few beers. 
we only hired for the week before xmas and had no problems -certainly better than car hire and motel.
we did hire the sat nav as well as a precaution-useful for site in melbourne. 

cheers
chris dougie


----------



## Motor Home (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi mate . Australia is the most beautiful and attractive country.I advice you must hire motor home because its easy way to explore the city.


----------

